# Patagonia trip 2017



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots of the city, the mountains, the lakes and the snow-capped volcano.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Bariloche*

*Bariloche*

The route towards Bariloche takes us on the "seven lakes" route.
Beautifull landscapes, blue lakes in different sizes are the ingredients for this day until we arrive at Bariloche.
This place is well know as a wintersport area for Argentina and the chocalate 
and cheesefondue. Some german influence can't be ruled out  

122.
Landscape on the route where we follow the Ruta 40.









123.
At the first lake for a stop (Lago Machónico)









124.
2nd lake; Lago Falkner









125.
Zoom in a bit.









126.
Our transport.









127.
Enough lakes to see   The Lago Correntoso.









128.









We have a nice lunch at the village of Villa La Angostura. 
The place we eat has a whole lot of cuckoo-clocks! And some very good pies.

129.
Here we are a whole bit further along the route towards Bariloche. We look over the huge Nahuel Huapi lake.









130.
Zoom in untill Bariloche across the lake.









131.
Enough mountains around the lakes.









132.









133.
Green area.









134.
We are in Bariloche, with some german influence now an then 
The amount of chocolate shops was just insane! 









135.
The Cathedral of Our Lady of Nahuel Huapi









136.
A subtle piece of art at the church beside the lake.









137.
In the church.









138.
With some intriguing peaces of stained glass.









139.
Its a windy place I guess 









140.
In the city.









141.
Typical architecture at city hall.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

I was just looking at your other threads and thought "It'd be great if he comes to Patagonia" :lol: 

Waiting for Buenos Aires now


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Well for Buenos Aires you have to wait quite a bit!   kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely scenery! Why is there German architecture, over there?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! what a vast land of beautiful mountains, lakes and forests and the snow-covered volcano....
lovely nature tripping.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Bariloche and some views*

*Bariloche part 2 *

We are still in Bariloche and the next day we also go on a trip in the area.

142.
During the day in the city.









143.
Bariloche in the evening.









On the second dat we go on a excursion in the area; the Circuito Chico.
We also stop at the point with some spectaculair views; CERRO CAMPANARIO. 
We could take a chairlift up this mountains....but he lets do some training so we hike up the hill! 

144.
Our present  Superb views!









145.
Great weather all way around.









146.
Zoom in a bit to the mountains. In the winter they do ski here.









147.
Views.









148.
Rolling hills and mountains.









149.
Look the other way.









150.
Across the water.









151.
One Lucky shot!  :banana: :banana:









152.
Bariloche at the lake.









After this viewing point we go on further with our bus and later on we take a short but very nice hike in the woods.

153.
Back at lake level.









154.
And here also we can zoom in quite well.









155.
Sort of relaxing on the water.









156.
Beautifull forrest! 









157.
At and other viewpoint.









158.
So beautifull here!









159.
Zoomzoom. 









160.
At the busstation we have to wait for our night bus which will take us across Argenitina to the Atlantic coast of Argentina and the town of Puerto Madryn.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful landscape, forests, great bird shot! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous tour! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Puerto Madryn - Valdes Peninsula*

* Puerto Madryn - Valdes Peninsula*

After our bustrip trough the night we arrive in de second part of the morning at the Atlantic coast of Argentina and the city of Puerto Madryn. 
The city itself has got a very long and big beach and lies along a bay area. Depending on the season you can spot orca's and several whalespecies.
The sun was shining all day long so very warm and good the be at the beach and sea 
The city is also often the starting point for an excursion towards the huge Peninsula Valdes.

161.
View from the bus after waking up! 









162.
Trough the windshield









163.
View towards the bay and city.









After a late breakfast or a bit early lunch...we go on a nice walk along the beach and surf.

164.
Now it was still pretty early so not too crowded....later in the afternoon it was packed!









165.
At the promenade.









166.
In the city itself.









The next day we go on an excursion towards the Peninsula Valdes.
Its really huge!

167.
On the peninsula we spot our first guanaco’s of this trip.









168.
In Argetina you can also find a sort of ostriche like bird/species; Nandu. 
Clearly a bit smaller then their bigger family in Africa..
In South America you can actually find two kinds of Nandu; the common Nandu and Darwin's Nandu. In this area its the common Nandu you can find.









169.
In a little museum and information point for the peninsula.









170.
Bug! 









171.
View over the plains.









172.
At the peninsula you can find some villages, but not so many.









173.
A Mara (Patagonian hare/ Dolichotis patagonum).









174.
We arrive at a really nice colony of Magellanic penguins (Spheniscus magellanicus) along the coast of the peninsula. 
They are always very picture friendly


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pictures, lovely penguin! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning nature! :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Valdes Peninsula*

*Valdes Peninsula*

175.
This very young penguin stays in the shadows to keep "cool" 









176.
A guanaco goes on a visit to the penguins on the beach.









177.
Mouth open.









178.
Airforce.









179.
First steps... cute! 









180.
Relaxing sea lions.









Next we go to Punta Delgado on the peninsula for a well deserved and needed lunch! 
After the lunch we go down along the cliffs for some more sea lions and sea elephants which you can spot there.

181.
The lighthouse.









182.
Down at the beach.









183.
Relaxmode....









184.
View to the beautifull coastline of this peninsula.









185.
At a short stop we suddenly spot a pretty quick armadillo.









186.
Back in town by the big bad wolf 









187.
Beach and “skyline” 









188.
The coastguard has caught enough other boats...









189.
In the evening there was a concert near our hotel.









The day after we take a plane from Trelew towards 'fin del mundo; Ushuaia :banana:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

179 - First steps: So cute! 
Interesting beach in 187: People have to walk quite a long way until they
reach deeper water to swim!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ushuaia – part 1*

*Ushuaia – part 1*

After a nice and efficient domestic flight with Aerolíneas Argentinas we arrive at the airport of Ushuaia, ‘most southern city’ and also well known as gateway to Antartica.

190.
Mountains and rough plaines is our first sight outside the terminal of the airport.









191.
Always welcome! 









192.
This vessel, HMS Justice (W-140), is still here as a sort of monument to all the ships which are lost in the rough seas and Beagle channel.









193.
Steetscene.









194.
Churches and mountains.









195.
Buenos Aires is pretty far away...









In the afternoon, during pretty good weather must say, we go on a boat for a trip on the famous Beagle Channel.

196.
View towards the city from the boat.









197.
An hour later she will be on her way towards Antartica! The Ocean Endavour, one of several ships of Quark for these kind of expiditions.https://www.quarkexpeditions.com/en .
One day I will be on such a ship! 









198.
A wider view on Ushuaia.









199.
National Geographic is also present with a ship.









200.
On several islands you can find a huge amount of birds! and also sea lions.









201.
Enough animals.









202.
Flying.









203.
How many times you have birdstrikes with those planes on this airport?? :dunno: 









204.
Enjoying the great weather.









205.
Peaks.









206.
City, mountains and a plane.









207.
Tierra del Fuego









208.
The famous island 'les Escaleurs' with the lighthouse in the channel.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love Ushuaia, very nice pics 

Im waiting for Bs As!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ushuaia part 2*

*Ushuaia – part 2*

We are still on the boat on the Beaggle Channel.

209.
Cute little one on the rocks.









210.
Youth are having a playfull fight.









211.
Taking a nap safely 









212.
On this part of the island there are more then enough animals around.









213.









214.
Birds.









215.
On the look out.









216.
Picture perfect.









217.
We move on towards a little island we are going to visit.









218.
Birds and mountains.









219.
Mountainslandscape at the channel.









220.









221.
We are on land again...









222.
Views.









223.
Very nice views indeed from the heighest part of the island.









224.
More then enough green on the island 









225.
Bushzoom.









226.
On our way back to the city an other ship leaves the port with a typical name!  









227.
We see the city again..









228.
We are almost back in port.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pic 211 is one of many favourites! kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Ushuaia – part 3*

*Ushuaia – part 3*

229.
Back on land its clear where we are 









230.
Our hotel is located in the suburbs of Ushuaia; so here an idea of the area.









231.
Where should we go to....?  .









232.
In the evening on a hike in the area around the hotel.









233.









234.
Quiet area.









235.
In the morning we have this view from our balcony of the room. 









236.
Zoom in a bit.









This day we go on a nice hike in the beautifull nature of Tierra del Fuego near the Beagle Channel. :banana:

237.









238.
Ok then, me on a picture. 









239.
Expect maybe on Antartica itself, but this is the most southern postoffice you can find 
to send a nice postcard back home 









240.
Nice shoreline.









241.
On our way.









242.
The first pat of our hike is mainly allong the shoreline.









243.
With a variety of vegetation.









244.
Trough the forrest.









245.
Green caterpillar or something like that....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Spectacular Fitz Roy. What a peaks and rocks. Really stunning views, Patrick!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Bye bye Mountains!*

* Final part in the mountains. *

After a pretty long but varied piece of walking trough the valley includins big rocks and a cooling forrest we arrive near the river which finds it origen in the glacier lake of some mountains.

572.
Between the trees.









573.
Crossing a little bridge and a good spot to get some extra fresh and clear water for in the drinking bottles  :cheers:









574.
But first more forrest.









575.
The river is almost all the time closeby.









576.
Ice and mountainpeaks.









577.
We are at the glacierlake with good view towards Cerro Torre and surrounding mountains.









578.
A very small iceberg in the lake...









579.









580.
Lets zoom in some more towards Cerro Torre.









581.
Me again 









582.
On the way back had a view which included both Cerro Torre as the Fitz Roy.









583.









584.
The river goes down and down to end finally in Lago Viedma.









585.
The village is near 









586.
Nice Ravine.









587.
Beautifull ice on the mountain.









588.
Back in world of the living 









589.









590.
Bye bye! kay:









591.
From a fellow traveler in our group: Nice bird!! 









At the end of the afternoon we drive back towards El Calafate. 
There we will take tomorrow afternoon the plan towards our final destination of this trip: Buenos Aires!

592.
After breakfast we go on a little walk trough town and towards the birds and flamingo's in the lagune which is at the border of Lago Argentino.









593.
Flamingo’s in Patagonia.









594.
Bird and flowers.









595.
This stray dog followed us the whole morning and was really nice... Okay then at least make a picture of you!  









596.
Bird, water, mountains.









597.
Our plane is coming to get us in Buenos Aires.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a nice stray dog!  And great landscape impressions again!
This is my personal favourite pic :



Patrick Highrise said:


> 594.
> Bird and flowers.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Final call - part one in Buenos Aires.*

*Last stop of this great journey: Buenos Aires!*

After the flight in the afternoon we arrive at the end of it in Buenos Aires. 
This time we arrive 'in the city' at Jorge Newbery Airfield.
After a busride to our hotel it is first time for some dinner and after that we go to a tangoshow in the beautifull and historic Café Tortoni.

598.
On our walk back to the hotel I see the obelisk in a nice colour at the Avenida 9 de Julio.









The next morning a big part of the group take the Hop on Hop off bus. It is a handy way to get to several interesting places in this big city!

599.
We take the bus near this beautifull building of the National Congres.









600.
Streetscene from the bus.









First stop today is La Boca.

601.
We are almost in this area...just look at the lizaard and its colours  









602.
Murals you can find plenty of in Buenos Aires.









603.
We are in La Boca and at the stadium of the Boca Juniors.









604.
Murals at the stadium.









605.
Nice Mural.









606.
We move on in the safe(!) part of La Boca.









607.
Lots of colours!! 









608.
We are near a famous street here in the neighbourhood; Caminito.









609.
Well known of this colourfull houses.









610.
Further in the area I saw this monument for the fire department.









611.
Colour!!









612.









613.
Laundry hanging outside









614.
Buses.









After picking up some souvenirs in the area I stumble on still a part of group and we go on the Hop on Hop off again.

615.
The bus also goes trouhg this modern part of Buenos Aires with even skyscrapers; Puerto Madero. the tallest one (then u/c) will be 235m tall.(Alvear Tower Puerto Madero)









616.
Old but renovated warehouses, harbourcranes, a nice bridge and tall buildings! Me like! 









617.
Other skyscrapers some old and some new.









618.









619.
Crane.









620.
Buenos Aires street.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really colourful! kay:
My favourite:



Patrick Highrise said:


> 611.
> Colour!!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Buenos Aires*

*2nd part in Buenos Aires*

We are back in the bus. Good,sunny an warm weather and better views of the city also 

621.
Like said we see a nice part of town again..









622.
We are back on the Avenida 9 de Julio. 









623.
Buses and flowers.









624.
Plaza San Martin with in the background the Edificio Kavanagh (1936, 120m higg)









625.
View towards the Torre Monumental.









626.
pedestrian crossing BA









We get of the bus near some museum and parks.

627.
Really nice the Floralis Genérica.









628.
Monument for Evita @ Plaza Evita.









629.
Brutalism all the way; National library.









630.
Typical architecture.









631.
Back down the street you can see a part of the cemetery. But it was fist time for a much needed lunch in a local place!









632.
At the cemetery La Recoleta.









633.
A city in a city.









634.
Sometime very beautifull...









635.
The simple, humble almost hidden grave of Evita.









636.
Streetscene BA









637.
The Iglesia Nuestra Señora Del Pilar









638.
Back in the hop on hop off bus.









639.
On the Avenida 9 de Julio









640.
Court









641.
On foot towards the Plaza del Mayo.









642.
At the Plaza it was time again for a demonstration...including lots of banners, flags, noise, fireworks etc....









643.
View towards the obelisk.









644.
Protest!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite pic kay:





Patrick Highrise said:


> 623.
> Buses and flowers.


----------



## JotaPe (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pictures! You were lucky to have such a good weather during your visit, BA is a rainy place.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

yansa said:


> My favourite pic kay:


There is an _urban myth_ about buses being painted on different colors: BA on the early XX century had a lot of illiterate immigrant population so the best way for them to know which bus to take or where to stop (subway stations of line A) was by using different colors. 

Interesting urban myth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*3rd part of Buenos Aires*

*Buenos Aires – part 3*

645.
Nice church (Iglesia S.I.de Loyola) not too far from the Plaza del Mayo.









646.
Some very nice and older buildings but also modern stuff isn't too far away...









647.
On Plaza del Mayo.









648.
An other, even more beautifull, church (Basílica de San Francisco).









649.









650.
The big building of the Ministry of Defence.









651.
Skyline of the Puerto Madero area.









652.
Mixmatch of buildings... 









653.
Again the towers of Puerto Madero with the Puente de la Mujer (Womens bridge) ; designed by Calatrava...









654.
Water, quays and buildings.









655.
The area is well designed/used. Lots of bars/restaurants, living, water, green. I likes it a lot! kay:









656.
Bridge and towers.









657.
Green little parks between the warehouses.









658.
Boat and towers.









659.









660.
Crane and flowers.









661.
Need some help with contstruction?  









662.
Zoom.









663.
All sorts of buildings and architecture.









664.
The evening is setting in streets of Buenos Aires 









665.
Tango and passion!









666.
Evita as art on a facade of a building.









667.
A bit later in the evening. 









After this there will be one, final part of this beautifull trip in 2 countries, stunning nature and some very nice big cities


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Final part of this great holiday!*

*The final part of this trip.*

A holiday, short or long, always has an end. And here it is.

668.
Parlement in twilight.









669.
Looking up.









670.
Creative and colourfull mural on my way back to the hotel.









671.
Good citybloks, wide streets, a real grid area are really this part of Buenos Aires.









672.
The evening comes closer.









After the real nice diner we still had a pretty part of the next day before our long flight back home went.
So lets go to the second most beautifull bookstore in the world (the number one you can find in Maastricht (holland))
Here in Buenos Aires the bookstore is situated inside a former theather; El Ateneo Grand Splendid.

673.
Welcome in this theatre 









674.
Really nice and impressive! kay:









675.
Church en route (Parroquia del Carmen).









676.
Buses on the street.









677.
What a gem of a building! Palacio de Aguas Corrientes. 









After this some pictures taken for fellow travellers who stayed a few days longer in Buenos Aires.

678.
View from the beautifull Palacio Barolo; towards parlement.









679.
On the Avenida 9 de Julio









680.
Casa Rosada, the red presidential palace.









681.
Vintage! :banana: 









682.
Camanito, La Boca.









683.
Colours of Boca.









684.
So nice! 









685.
Own identity.









686.
Blueyellow!!









687.
Inside La Bombonera. Official name of the stadium of Boca Juniors is Estadio Alberto J. Armando….









688.









689.
Boats.









690.
Waiting for a bus.









691.
Entrace to La Recoleta.









These 26 days in total went by 'fast'. Two beautifull countries. Great and awesome nature, some very cool big cities!  :banana:

thanx for all the likes and comments!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

The library is gorgeous! Thanks for the photos and the information shared with us! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many superb pics, Patrick! :applause:
I'm in love with the colourful houses of La Boca.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

The theater Grand Splendid used to show films until 2000 or so. Afterwards, and due to immense neighbourhood pressure, it was spared from the bulldozers and became what you see now. 

Can you notice the Genoese shield on photo #685? Not a coincidence by the way. Many Italian immigrants in the late XIX century populated this part of town and most of them came from the Liguria. 

Casa rosada, photo #680, should be pink presidential house. The origin of its colours is lost in the fogs of myth. Some say it's a result of a mixture of lime (calcium oxide) and animal blood used for paint in the XIX century and others say it was a political compromise showing a mixture of the red colour worn by the _Federal _faction in the XIX Century (Rosas the _tyrant _was the most prominent figure of this party) and the white colour of the _Unitarian_ faction. When the actual Constituion was drafted, after a long and bloody civil war, it was decided not to show winners or losers and adopted a more neutral aspect.
Truth is, nobody knows.


----------

